# نرجو شرح هذا الكلام عن وعد الرب للانبا كاراس



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يوليو 2013)

​*[FONT=&quot]مَن مِن الأخوة يشرح لى ( الموضوع ) دة .؟؟*​​



​*[FONT=&quot]وجدته ع الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى [/FONT]*​





[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يوليو 2013)

تقصد ايه يا عبود-؟- انت عايز تعرف مين الانبا كاراس؟
و لا مستعجب  الكلام؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2013)

*حدد نقاط لبس الفهم عند حضرتك*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يوليو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]من هو الأنبا كاراس ...نُبذة مختصرة عاش سنة كام*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكلمات المكتوبة ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وعد الرب للانبا كاراس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عبارة عن أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بشارات – رسائل رسل – مين اللى كتبه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدها ننتقل الى محتواها [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Maran+atha (15 يوليو 2013)

شكرا كثير لسؤالك اخى الحبيب عبود 

السيد المسيح يقبل شفاعة القديسين 
والقديس الأنبا كاراس السائح هو قديس ترك كل العالم لكى يتفرغ لعبادة الهنا القدوس 

وعود الله لكل المؤمنين الذى يعملوا عمل خير فى ذكرى القديس الأنبا كاراس هو تعويضهم الأضعاف فى الأبدية  

(خمرا او قربانا او بخورا او زيتا او شمعا تذكارا لاسمك انا اعوضه اضعافا فى ملكوت السموات وكل من يشبع عطشانا اويكسى عريانا او ياوى غريبا باسمك انا اعوضه اضعافا فى ملكوتى ومن يكتب سيرتك المقدسه اكتب اسمه فى سفر الحياه )

الخمر هو عصير العنب الذى يضع منه الكاهن فى الكائس ويضاف لها الماء 
والقربان هو الفطير الذى يضع منه الكاهن على المذبح 
وبهذا يتم سر الأفخرستيا بواسطة الصلاة على كليهما 

والشمع هو الذى يتم اضائته فى الكنائس اثناء الصلاة على المذبح وامام صور القديسين 
والذيت هو الذى يوضع فى القناديل ويتم الصلاة عليه ليكون بركة (سر مسحة المرضى)
والهنا القدوس يحب كل من عمل الخير مع كل انسان محتاج كما هو مكتوب "المعطي المسرور يحبه الرب"

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Maran+atha (15 يوليو 2013)

سيرة حياة القديس الأنبا كاراس السائح 
<B>

​*القديس الأنبا كاراس السائح من عظماء السواح اللذين تعتز بهم الكنيسة الجامعة الرسولية. ترك مجد المملكة وتنعماتها وخرج إلى الجبال وعاش في المغاير حتى وصل إلي درجة السياحة. *
*لم يذكر شيء عن حياة الأنبا كاراس السائح أو كيف بدأ حياة الوحدة والزهد ولكن ذكر عنة أنة شقيق الملك ثيؤذوسيوس.*
*وقد تبين لنا أن نياحته كانت سنة 451 م. في الثامن من شهر أبيب ثاني يوم نياحة الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين كما هو مذكور في السنكسار.*
*نص المخطوطة هنا في موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا:*
[FONT=Courier New (Arabic)]
[/FONT]*يقول لنا أنبا بموا اعلموا يا إخوتي بما جرى في يوم من الأيام كنت جالسًا في الكنيسة. فسمعت صوتًا يقول لي ثلاث مرات يا بموا يا بموا يا بموا. وهنا لفت انتباهي أن هذا الصوت من السماء وغير مألوف لدى إذ يناديني أحد باسمي كثيرًا. فرفعت عيني إلى السماء وقلت تكلم يا رب فإن عبدك سامع. فقال لي الصوت: قم يا بموا وأسرع عاجلًا إلي البرية الجوانية حيث تلتقي بالأنبا كاراس فتأخذ بركته. لأنة مكرم عندي جدًا أكثر من كل أحد لأنة كثيرًا ما تعب من أجلي وسلامي يكون معك. *
*فخرجت من الكنيسة وسرت في البرية وحدي في فرح عظيم وأنا لست أعلم الطريق في يقين ثابت أن الرب الذي أمرني سوف يرشدني. *
*ومضي ثلاثة أيام وأنا أسير في الطريق وحدي. وفي اليوم الرابع وصلت لإحدى المغارات وكان الباب مغلقًا بحجر كبير. فتقدمت إلي الباب وطرقته كعادة الرهبان وقلت أغابي بارك علي يا أبى القديس وللوقت سمعت صوتًا يقول لي جيد أن تكون هنا يا بموا كاهن كنيسة جبل شيهيت الذي استحق أن يكفن القديسة الطوباوية إيلارية ابنة الملك العظيم زينون. ثم فتح لي الباب ودخلت وقبلني وقبلته ثم جلسنا نتحدث بعظائم الله ومجدة. فقات له يا أبى القديس هل يوجد في هذا الجبل قديس أخر يشبهك. فتطلع إلي وجهي وأخذ يتنهد ثم قال لي يا أبي الحبيب يوجد في البرية الجوانيه قديس عظيم العالم لا يستحق وطأة واحدة من قدميه وهو الأنبا كاراس.*
*وهنا وقفت ثم قلت له: إذن يا أبي من أنت؟ فقال لي: أنا اسمي سمعان القلاع وأنا لي اليوم ستون سنة لم أنظر في وجه إنسان وأتقوت في كل يوم سبت بخبزه واحدة أجدها موضوعة علي هذا الحجر الذي تراه خارج المغارة. وبعد أن تباركت منة سرت في البرية ثانيةً ثلاث أيام بين الصلاة والتسبيح حتى وصلت إلي مغارة أخري كان بابها مغلقًا فقرعت الباب وقلت: بارك علي يا أبي القديس. فأجابني: حسنًا قدومك إلينا يا قديس الله أنبا بموا الذي استحق أن يكفن جسد القديسة إيلارية ابنة الملك زينون. أدخل بسلام فدخلت ثم جلسنا نتحدث وقلت له أني علمت أن في هذه البرية قديس أخر يشبهك. فإذا به يقف ويتنهد قائلًا لي: الويل لي أعرفك يا أبي أن داخل هذه البرية قديس عظيم صلواته تبطل الغضب الذي يأتي من السماء هذا هو حقًا شريك للملائكة.*
*فقلت له: وما هو اسمك يا أبي القديس؟ فقال لي: اسمي أبامود القلاع ولي في البرية تسعة وتسعون سنة وأعيش علي هذا النخيل الذي يطرح لي التمر وأشكر المسيح. *
*وبعد أن باركني خرجت من عنده بفرح وسلام وسرت قليلًا وإذا بي أجد أني لا أستطيع أن أنظر الطريق ولا أستطيع أن أسير وبعد مضي بعض الوقت فتحت عيني فوجدت نفسي أسير أمام مغارة في صخرة في جبل فتقدمت ناحية الباب وقرعته وقلت أغابي وللوقت تكلم معي صوت من الداخل قائلًا: حسنًا أنك أتيت اليوم يا أنبا بموا قديس الله الذي أستحق أن يكفن جسد القديسة إيلارية ابنة الملك زينون. فدخلت المغارة وأخذت أنظر إلية لمدة طويلة لأنة كان ذا هيبة ووقار. فكان إنسان منير جدًا ونعمة الله في وجهة وعيناه مضيئتان جدًا وهو متوسط القامة وذو لحية طويلة لم يتبقى فيها إلا شعيرات سوداء قليلة ويرتدي جلبابًا بسيطًا وهو نحيف الجسم وذو صوت خفيف وفي يده عكاز. ثم قال لي: لقد أتيت اليوم إلي وأحضرت معك الموت لأن لي زمان طويل في انتظارك أيها الحبيب ثم قلت له ما هو اسمك يا أبي القديس؟ فقال لي اسمي كاراس. قلت له وكم من السنين لك في هذه البرية؟ *
*فقال منذ منذ سبع وخمسين سنة لم أنظر وجه إنسان وكنت أنتظرك بكل فرح واشتياق. ثم مكثت عنده يومًا وفي نهاية اليوم مرض قديسنا الأنبا كاراس بحمي شديدة وكان يتنهد ويبكى ويقول: الذي كنت أخاف منه عمري كله جائني، فيا رب إلي أين أهرب من وجهك؟ كيف أختفي؟ حقًا ما أرهب الساعة، كرحمتك يا رب وليس كخطاياي.*
*ولما أشرقت شمس اليوم الثاني كان الأنبا كاراس راقدًا لا يستطيع الحراك وإذ بنور عظيم يفوق نور الشمس يضئ علي باب المغارة ثم دخل إنسان منير جدًا يلبس ملابس بيضاء ناصعة كالشمس. وفي يده اليمني صليب مضيء وكنت في ذلك الحين جالسًا عند قدمي القديس كاراس وقد تملكني الخوف والدهشة وأما هذًا الإنسان النوراني فقد تقدم نحو الأنبا كاراس ووضع الصليب علي وجهه ثم تكلم معه كلامًا كثيرًا وأعطاه السلام وخرج. فتقدمت إلي أبينا القديس الأنبا كاراس لأستفسر عن هذا الإنسان الذي له كل هذًا المجد فقال لي بكل ابتهاج هذًا هو السيد المسيح وهذه هي عادته معي كل يوم يأتي إلي ليباركني ويتحدث معي ثم ينصرف فقلت له يا أبي القديس إني أشتهي أن يباركني رب المجد.*
*فقال لي أنك قبل أن تخرج من هذًا المكان سوف تري الرب يسوع في مجدة ويباركك ويتكلم معك أيضًا ولما بلغنا اليوم السابع من شهر أبيب وجدت الأنبا كاراس قد رفع عينية إلي السماء وهي تنغمر بالدموع ويتنهد بشدة. ثم قال لي أن عمودًا عظيمًا قد سقط في صعيد مصر وخسرت الأرض قديسًا لا يستحق العالم كله أن يكون موطئًا لقدميه. إنه القديس الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين وقد رأيت روحه صاعدة إلي علو السماء وسط ترتيل الملائكة وأسمع بكاءً وعويلًا علي أرض صعيد مصر كلها وقد اجتمع الرهبان حول جسد القديس المقدس يتباركون منة وهو يشع نورًا.*
*ولما سمعت هذًا احتفظت بتاريخ نياحة الأنبا شنودة وهو السابع من أبيب.*
*وفي اليوم التالي أي الثامن من أبيب اشتد المرض علي أبينا القديس الأنبا كاراس وفي منتصف هذًا اليوم ظهر نور شديد يملأ المغارة ودخل إلينا مخلص العالم وأمامه رؤساء الملائكة ذو الستة أجنحة وأصوات التسابيح هنا وهناك مع رائحة بخور. (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  وكنت جالسًا عند قدمي الأنبا كاراس فتقدم السيد المسيح له المجد وجلس عند رأس القديس الأنبا كاراس الذي أمسك بيد مخلصنا اليمني وقال له من أجلي يا ربي وإلهي بارك علية لأنة قد أتي من كوره بعيدة لأجل هذًا اليوم فنظر رب المجد إلي وقال سلامي يكون معك يا بموا الذي رأيته وسمعته تقوله وتكتبه لأجل الانتفاع به. *
*أما أنت يا حبيبي كاراس:- 
فكل إنسان يعرف سيرتك ويذكر أسمك علي الأرض فيكون معه سلامي وأحسبه مع مجمع الشهداء والقديسين.
وكل إنسان يقدم خمرًا أو قربانًا أو بخورًا أو زيتًا أو شمعًا تذكارًا لأسمك أنا أعوضه أضعافًا في ملكوت السموات.
ومن يشبع جائعًا أو يسقي عطشانًا أو يكسى عريانًا أو يأوي غريبًا باسمك أنا أعوضه أضعافًا في ملكوتي. 
ومن يكتب سيرتك المقدسة أكتب أسمه في *سفر الحياة*. 
ومن يعمل رحمة لتذكارك أعطية ما لم تراه عين وما لم تسمع به أذن وما لم يخطر علي قلب بشر.
والآن يا حبيبي كاراس أريدك أن تسألني طلبة أصنعها لك قبل انتقالك.*​*فقال له الأنبا كاراس لقد كنت أتلو المزامير ليلًا ونهارًا وتمنيت أن أنظر داود النبي وأنا في الجسد. وفي لمح البصر جاء داود وهو يمسك بيده قيثارته وينشد مزموره (هذًا هو اليوم الذي صنعه الرب فلنفرح ونبتهج به). فقال الأنبا كاراس إنني أريد أن أسمع العشرة دفعه واحدة والألحان والنغمات معا فحرك داود قيثارته وقال كريم أمام الرب موت أحبائه وبينما داود يترنم بالمزامير وقيثارته وصوته الجميل.*
*وبينما القديس في ابتهاج عظيم إذ بنفس القديس تخرج من جسده المقدس إلي حضن مخلصنا الصالح الذي أخذها وأعطاها إلى ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة ثم ذهبت أنا بموا وقبلت جسد القديس كاراس وكفنته فأشار لي الرب بالخروج من المغارة فخرجت ثم خرج هو مع الملائكة بتراتيل وتسابيح أمام نفس القديس وتركنا الجسد في المغارة ووضع بر المجد يده عليها فسارت وكأن ليس لها باب قط وصعد الكل إلي السماء بفرح.*
*وبقيت أنا وحدي واقفًا في هذًا الموضع حتى غاب عني هذًا المنظر الجميل وعندما فتحت عيني وجدت نفسي أمام مغارة الأنبا أبامود القلاع فمكثت عنده ثلاثة أيام ثم تركته وذهبت إلي الأنبا سمعان القلاع ومكثت عنده ثلاثة أيام أخرى ثم تركته ورجعت إلي جبل شيهيت حيث كنيستي.*
*وهناك قابلت الإخوة كلهم وقلت لهم سيره القديس الطوباوي الأنبا كاراس السائح العظيم وكلام قديسنا عن نياح الأنبا شنوده رئيس المتوحدين. وبعد خمسه أيام جاءت رسالة من صعيد مصر تقول أن القديس الأنبا شنوده رئيس المتوحدين قد تنيح بسلام في نفس اليوم الذي رآه الأنبا كاراس.*
*بركه الأنبا كاراس السائح وجميع القديسين الذين ذكرت أسمائهم فلتكون معنا جميعًا أمين.*
</B>


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2013)

*تفضل أخى سيرة الأنبا كاراس
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53438
منتتظر عودتك بعد قراءة السيرة العطرة.
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يوليو 2013)

*شكراً*​


----------



## aymonded (16 يوليو 2013)

رجاء محبة مراجعة هذا الكلام الذي لا يُصح ان يُكتب، فليس كل ما يُكتب من الإيمان او يتوافق مع الكتاب المقدس ولا إيمان الكنيسة قط:


 فكل إنسان يعرف سيرتك ويذكر أسمك علي الأرض فيكون معه سلامي* وأحسبه مع مجمع الشهداء والقديسين.*
 ومن يكتب سيرتك المقدسة* أكتب أسمه في سفر الحياة**. *
ومن يعمل رحمة لتذكارك* أعطية ما لم تراه عين وما لم تسمع به أذن وما لم يخطر علي قلب بشر*
*_____________________________*
*
+الفكر الكنسي الإنجيلي اللاهوتي الصحيح هو كالآتي:*


[ ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السماوات بل الذي يفعل *إرادة *ابي الذي في السماوات ] (متى 7: 21)
[ فاذ لنا ايها الإخوة ثقة بالدخول الى الاقداس *بدم *يسوع ] (عبرانيين 10: 19)
[ وليس بأحد غيره الخلاص لأن *ليس اسم آخر* تحت السماء قد أُعطيَّ بين الناس به ينبغي أن نخلص ] (أعمال 4: 12)

[ لكن *بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح نؤمن أن نخلص *كما أولئك أيضاً ] (أعمال 15: 11)

الشيء الوحيد اللي في الموضوع يتفق مع الكتاب المقدس وتعليم الكنيسة هو حمل الصليب وإضافة الخدام وأتقياء الله القديسين كما علمنا الرب يسوع مع إضافة الغرباء:


 [ من أحب أباً أو أماً (أو اي شيء أو أي إنسان مهما من كان ولو كان أعظم نبي ولا أعظم رسول) أكثر مني فلا يستحقني، ومن أحب ابناً أو ابنة اكثر مني فلا يستحقني. ومن لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقني. من وجد حياته يضيعها ومن أضاع حياته من أجلي يجدها. من يقبلكم يقبلني ومن يقبلني يقبل الذي أرسلني. من يقبل (في بيته او استضافته) نبياً باسم نبي فأجر نبي يأخذ، ومن يقبل باراً باسم بار فأجر بار يأخذ. ومن سقى أحد هؤلاء الصغار كأس ماء بارد فقط باسم تلميذ، فالحق أقول لكم أنه لا يضيع أجره ] (متى 10: 37: 42)
 طبعاً من يفعل هذا بيدل على أنه نال نعمة الله وإنسان تقي امتلئ بالروح، لأن من يفعل هذا بمحبة صادقة فهو من الله، وهذا دليل على إيمانه، ونحن لن ندخل ملكوت السماوات بسبب قراءة سيرة أو كتابتها ولا ببناء كنيسة ولا بتبرع، بل لأننا آمنا بخلاص المسيح القيامة والحياة، فتوبنا وعدنا لله الحي ونعيش فقط كما يحق لإنحيل المسيح لأننا نطيع وصاياه وهذا دليل على محبته في قلوبنا، وننظر لنهاية سير القديسين ونتمثل بإيمانهم.. كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا وبصلوات كل القديسين آمين
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يوليو 2013)

*تصدق أنا كنت مستنية إجابتك يا أستاذ أيمن

إجابة طبعا روعة روعة 

أنا كنت هأجاوب من الأول بس بأسلوبى و إنت عارف اسلوبى 

بس خفت لحسن مطلعين عليا سمعة مهببة على النت:banned:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
__________________________________________________________________

لكن هو بس للتوضيح : ياريت تفصل بين الذى لايتوافق مع تعاليم الكنيسة و الذى يوافقها

حضرتك كدة حاطط الاتنين على بعض فى 7 نقط متوالية

إفصل بينهم بعنوان مثلا

إحنا فى المنتدى هنفهم أسلوبك 

لكن الزوار لأ

و ما ادراك ما الزوار :t32:
_________________

القرار قرارك طبعا

*


----------



## aymonded (16 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تصدق أنا كنت مستنية إجابتك يا أستاذ أيمن
> 
> إجابة طبعا روعة روعة
> 
> ...



في دية عندك حق فعلاً علشان كده أنا فصلت بخط عريض بين الاتنين لحسن يختلط الحابل بالنابل وتبقى مشكلة من اللي بياخدوا نصف الكلام وبيسيبوا الآخر.. النعمة معك
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 يوليو 2013)

يا استاذ اساتذة اساتذتى    عمى  الخادم الروحى  الاستاذ ايمن 
المقصود  به  ::  ان المعنيين   هم منتخبين  من  إجمالى  المؤمنين الطائعين  القابلين فدائه العاملين مرضاته  المتمتعين بالكفارة والمملؤءئين من روحه القدوس
 -هذه من البديهيات  يا استاذ ايمن   
ازميلي  الغالى  : أ.   عبود::ممكن   لو سمحت .::نعدل صياغة عنوان الموضوع لاهداف الفهرسة؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يوليو 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> المقصود  به  ::  ان المعنيين   هم منتخبين  من  إجمالى  المؤمنين الطائعين  القابلين فدائه العاملين مرضاته  المتمعتين بالكفارة والمملؤءئين من روحه القدوس


*يعنى أية ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!*



> ازميلي  الغالى  : أ.   عبود::ممكن   لو سمحت .::نعدل صياغة عنوان الموضوع لاهداف الفهرسة؟


*للأسف معنديش فى القسم دة خاصية تحرير المشاركات 
ممكن ترجع للأدارة تضع هى العنوان المناسب لو هنكمل مناقشة فى الموضوع 
أشكرك

*​


----------



## aymonded (17 يوليو 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> المقصود  به  ::  ان المعنيين   هم منتخبين  من  إجمالى  المؤمنين الطائعين  القابلين فدائه العاملين مرضاته  المتمعتين بالكفارة والمملؤءئين من روحه القدوس



سلام لشخصك العزيز أخي الحبيب أولاً سامحني أنا مش قادر افهم كلامك نهائياً بالنسبة للكلام اللي بنقوله واللي وضعت تحته خط في الكلام اللي اتقال تدليساً في حياة القديس الأنبا كاراس كما وضع في حياة بعض السير الكثيرة لبعض القديسين بنفس ذات الكلام عينه وربما أكثر في قولهم أن الله  - حسب ما يقولون - وعده أن لو شخص ما بنى كنيسه باسم القديس فلان والا علان تغفر خطاياه ويدخل الملكوت كما يدَّعي البعض بكل حيلة شيطان خدعهم وخدع من يتبع تعاليمهم !!! 
لأن كلامك يُصبح له معنى صحيح وسليم في إطار من يحيا مع الله بكل صدق القلب حسب ما نال نعمة من الله، لكن لا أدري ماذا تعني ومن الذي تقصده في تعليقك وايه علاقته بالوعد الغريب عن روح الكتاب المقدس والتعليم التي تم ذكره، لأن الرسل الذين عاشوا مع الله بالجسد والله أرسلهم بشخصه وملأهم بالموهبة الرسولية وعلموا كل الأمم وكتبوا رسائل بالروح وإلهامه الخاص، لم يعطهم اي حق من حقوق أنه يوجد أحد باسمهم يدخل الملكوت أو بسببهم يُكتب اسم حد في ملكوت الله !!! لأن هذا لو قلناه، فأننا بذلك نخرج عن التعليم ونضع هرطقة وتجديف ورفض لعمل الله الخلاصي وننكر أن باسم يسوع فقط لنا حياة وليس لاسم آخر مهما من يكون هذا الشخص ...

فبولس نفسه حينما وجد انشقاقات في الكنيسة بسبب انحايزهم له ولأبلوس الذي خدموا وسطهم، لفت نظرهم ان حياتهم هي في المسيح وأنه لم ولن يوجد آخر غير اسم يسوع الذي به اعتمدوا وليس باسم آخر مهما من يكن: [  ألعل بولس صلب لأجلكم أم باسم بولس اعتمدتم. أشكر الله إني لم أُعمد أحداً منكم إلا كريسبس وغايس. حتى لا يقول أحد إني عمدت باسمي... فمن هو بولس ومن هو أبلوس، بل خادمان آمنتم بواسطتهما وكما اعطى الرب لكل واحد. أنا غرست وأبلوس سقى لكن الله كان ينمي. إذاً ليس الغارس شيئا ولا الساقي بل الله الذي ينمي. والغارس والساقي هما واحد ولكن كل واحد سيأخذ أجرته بحسب تعبه. فأننا نحن عاملان مع الله وأنتم فلاحة الله بناء الله. حسب نعمة الله المعطاة لي كبناء حكيم قد وضعت أساساً وآخر يبني عليه ولكن فلينظر كل واحد كيف يبني عليه. فانه *لا يستطيع أحد أن يضع أساساً آخر غير الذي وضع *الذي *هو يسوع المسيح*. ولكن أن كان أحد يبني على هذا الأساس ذهباً فضة حجارة كريمة خشباً عُشباً قشاً. فعمل كل واحد سيصير ظاهراً لأن اليوم سيبينه لأنه بنار يستعلن وستُمتحن النار عمل كل واحد ما هو. أن بقي عمل أحد قد بناه عليه فسيأخذ اجرة. أن احترق عمل أحد فسيخسر وأما هو فسيخلص ولكن كما بنار. أما تعلمون إنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم. أن كان أحد يفسد هيكل الله فسيفسده الله لأن هيكل الله مقدس الذي أنتم هو. لا يخدعن أحد نفسه، أن كان أحد يظن أنه حكيم بينكم في هذا الدهر فليصر جاهلاً لكي يصير حكيماً. لأن حكمة هذا العالم هي جهالة عند الله لأنه مكتوب الآخذ الحكماء بمكرهم. وأيضاً الرب يعلم أفكار الحكماء أنها باطلة. *إذاً لا يفتخرن أحد بالناس* فأن كل شيء لكم. أبولس أم أبلوس أم صفا أم العالم أم الحياة أم الموت أم الأشياء الحاضرة أم المستقبلة كل شيء لكم. وأما أنتم فللمسيح والمسيح لله ] (1كورنثوس 1: 13 - 15؛ 3: 5 - 23)

نعمة ربنا يسوع تملك قلبك وقلب من يحبه في عدم فساد، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، كن معافي
​


----------



## أَمَة (17 يوليو 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> ان المعنيين   هم منتخبين  من  إجمالى  المؤمنين الطائعين  القابلين فدائه العاملين مرضاته  المتمعتين بالكفارة والمملؤءئين من روحه القدوس


 
أظن أنك تقصد أنهم استحقوا التمتع بكفارة المسيح.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 يوليو 2013)

http://www.mediafire.com/download/a3n9nyj9nrbyw9f/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A3%D9%86%D8%A8%D8%A7+%D9%83%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%B3+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%A6%D8%AD+%D9%84%D9%84%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%87%D8%A8+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%82%D9%85%D8%B5+%D9%83%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%B3+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%AD%D8%B1%D9%82%D9%8A.doc

هذا الكتاب عالج الاخطاء في سيرة الانبا كاراس السائح


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 يوليو 2013)

أشكر   كل من ساهم بالرد- كل مشاركة أثرت الموضوع .. وتقريباً  نحن متفقين فى الموضوع أصله وجوهره.
وإذا كان هناك إختلاف فهو ظاهرى فقط فى الصياغة الشكلية.
بالتأكيد نؤمن فى كنيستنا القبطية انه *لا  خلاص قط** إلا  بالايمان بالرب يسوع المسيح . والتمتع بعمله الكفارى. *والشبع به فى حياة شركة حية فعالة بالاجبية والانجيل.. وأن يثمر ذلك إيمان حياً بالاعمال,, أى  إيماناً  عاملاً بالمحبة .
وأن  ما قصدته فى مداخلتى ...التى كتبتها سابقا والتى تعددت الاستفسارات حول صياغاتها:
أنه من المؤمنين بخلاص المسيح الكفارى الاعظم .. القابلين لعمله الفدائي  من بين هؤلاء الاتقياء الانقياء.. التائبين اليقظين على خلاصهم.. الاحياء فى الايمان العامل بالمحبة ..
من قام بتدوين سيرتك .. أنا أكتب إسمه فى ملكوتى  فى سفر الحياة..تأكيداً وإمعاناً وتوثيقاً  للوعد.
من عمر بيعة على إسمك .. أنا أفعل له ,.. هكذا وأزيد عليه كذا وكذا..تأكيداً وتكراراً.والله قادرٌ أن يزيد فى نوعية وكيفية وكمية البركة الموعودة بحسب غناه فى المجد. 
هذا ما قصدته. أو ما تصورته.-فى مداخلتى رقم #12
وبالتأكيد  أنتم  أفضل منى خبرة ومعرفة يا أساتذتى .
تقبلوا إحتراماتى . وعفوا على الاطالة.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> هذا الكتاب عالج الاخطاء في سيرة الانبا كاراس السائح


*شكرا أستاذى ...ولكن الكتاب لم يُعالج شئ ...هو فقط أعطانا معلومة
أن الأنبا كاراس كان ملك فى روما ويعيش فى قصر 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يوليو 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> والشبع به فى حياة شركة حية فعالة بالاجبية والانجيل.. وأن يثمر ذلك إيمان حياً بالاعمال,, أى  إيماناً  عاملاً بالمحبة .
> أنه من المؤمنين بخلاص المسيح الكفارى الاعظم .. القابلين لعمله الفدائي  من بين هؤلاء الاتقياء الانقياء.. التائبين اليقظين على خلاصهم.. الاحياء فى الايمان العامل بالمحبة ..
> من قام بتدوين سيرتك .. أنا أكتب إسمه فى ملكوتى  فى سفر الحياة..تأكيداً وإمعاناً وتوثيقاً  للوعد.
> *من عمر بيعة على إسمك .. أنا أفعل له ,..* هكذا وأزيد عليه كذا وكذا..تأكيداً وتكراراً.والله قادرٌ أن يزيد فى *نوعية وكيفية وكمية البركة الموعودة بحسب غناه فى المجد. *


*عفوا استاذنا .....برضه مفهمتش حاجة 
عموماً سأضع لك مشاركة مباشرة وواضحة
وأتمنى أن اجد أجابات واضحة ومباشرة أيضا
تقبل منى خالص أمتنانى وشكرى 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يوليو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]نقطة ومن أول السطر ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أولا القصة مروية من أو منقولة عن ( شاهد وحيد ) وهو الأنبا " بموا " .. *​​ *[FONT=&quot]حسناً ... *​*[FONT=&quot]ما علينا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الأنبا القديس " كاراس " رجل عاش فى ( البرية الجوانية ) مُنقطعاً عن العالم للعبادة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى قال هو بنفسه : أنه لم ير وجه أنسان طيلة (57) عاما [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أى أنه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم يُجِر مُستجيراً ... أو أطعمَ فقيراً... أو آوى مسكيناً ...أو شفى مريضاً أو عَلمَ الناسَ الحكمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو ترك لنا أية سيرة عملية نقتدى بها أو سلوكاً نحتذى به  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يستفد به المجتمع فى شئ .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رجل مُتعبد فى البرية الجوانية ... وهذا شأنه مع الله ( وأنا مالى ؟؟ )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فسؤالى الأول ...يكون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا كنا لا نعرف عنه شيئاً ( لا كيفية صلاته ولا صيامه ولا عبادته ولا نُسكُه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالأضافة الى ما أوردته عاليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فـــ ... كيف تَرونه قديساً يُطلب شفاعته لدى رب المجد ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]

سننتقل الى سؤالى التالى بعد أن أحصل على إجابة ( مباشرة وواضحة وصريحة )[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكرا أستاذى ...ولكن الكتاب لم يُعالج شئ ...هو فقط أعطانا معلومة
> أن الأنبا كاراس كان ملك فى روما ويعيش فى قصر
> *​


يوجد كثير من المخطوطات وبها بعض التناقض وبعض الاشياء الغير كتابيه مثل ما ذكرت للذك يحتاج دراسه هذه المخطوطات لمعرفه القصة بدقة

لذلك قام راهب في دير المحرق بدراسه بسيطة هو هذه النقطة وكتب هذا في الكتاب
فنظر رب المجد إلى أنبا بموا وقال: *سلامي يكون معك يا بموا، الَّذي رأيته وسمعته تقوله وتكتبه لأجل الانتفاع به*، ثمَّ قال لأنبا كاراس:
*أمَّا أنت يا حبيبي كاراس* فكل إنسان يعرف سيرتك ويذكر اسمك علي الأرض فيكون معه سلامي.. 



وكل إنسان يُقدّم خمراً، أو قرباناً، أو بَخوراً، أو زيتاً، أو شمعاً تَذكاراً لاسمك أنا أُعوّضه أضعافاً في ملكوت السموات.. 



ومن يُشبع جائعاً، أو يسقي عطشاناً، أو يكسي عُرياناً، أو يأوي غريباً باسمك، أنا أُعوّضه أضعافاً في ملكوتي..


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نقطة ومن أول السطر ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أولا القصة مروية من أو منقولة عن ( شاهد وحيد ) وهو الأنبا " بموا " .. *​​ *[FONT=&quot]حسناً ... *​*[FONT=&quot]ما علينا *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> الأنبا القديس " كاراس " رجل عاش فى ( البرية الجوانية ) مُنقطعاً عن العالم للعبادة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى قال هو بنفسه : أنه لم ير وجه أنسان طيلة (57) عاما [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أى أنه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم يُجِر مُستجيراً ... أو أطعمَ فقيراً... أو آوى مسكيناً ...أو شفى مريضاً أو عَلمَ الناسَ الحكمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو ترك لنا أية سيرة عملية نقتدى بها أو سلوكاً نحتذى به  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يستفد به المجتمع فى شئ .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رجل مُتعبد فى البرية الجوانية ... وهذا شأنه مع الله ( وأنا مالى ؟؟ )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> فسؤالى الأول ...يكون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا كنا لا نعرف عنه شيئاً ( لا كيفية صلاته ولا صيامه ولا عبادته ولا نُسكُه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالأضافة الى ما أوردته عاليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



قال عنهم الكتاب المقدس *وَهُمْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الْعَالَمُ مُسْتَحِقًّا لَهُمْ. تَائِهِينَ فِي بَرَارِيَّ وَجِبَال وَمَغَايِرَ وَشُقُوقِ الأَرْضِ.

قديس بسبب ايمانه وعلاقته وبسبب اعلان عنه الانبا بموا
*[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (17 يوليو 2013)

هو المشكلة الوحيدة عادةً، أن معظم الناس بتركز على الحياة الرهبانية فقط، ولا يهتمون بقصص أناس عاشت في العالم قديسين، وهذا في حد ذاته خطير من جهة ترسيخ ان أعظم حياة مع الله هي الرهبنة التي منها مناهج كثيرة من وحدة أو سياحة روحية أو شركة.. وما يشتق منهما، فجعلت الناس تظن أن الحياة الحقيقية والمستقيمة هي فقط في الرهبنة وهذا *خطأ فادح للغاية ومغالطة عظيمة*، وليس معنى كلامي أن من عاشوا رهباناً ليس لهم وزن، بالعكس الكل في كنيسة الله بلا ساتثناء سواء عاش هنا في العالم أو في البرية أو تحت أي منهج عام مثل الزواج أو خاص مثل تبتل أو التكريس من أي نوع، فهذه كلها لا فرق بينها أمام الله، المهم *القلب والأمانة في المنهج حسب ما نال كل واحد من نعمة* ...

لكن المشكلة في *المبالغة *بدون فهم أصول التعليم حسب ما خطه الإنجيل والرسل بتمييز وإفراز، والآباء القديسين في الكنيسة على مر العصور من تشبعوا بالحق ونالوا الموهبة الروحية، فمن كثرة ما أحب البعض بعض القديسين والآباء الروحانيين وتأثروا بهم جداً فعند كتابة السيرة أضافوا عليها مبالغات كثيرة وشديدة أدت لوصول تعليم خاطئ جداً وعكس الكتاب المقدس وأقوال الله بدون دراية منهم، والناس بتصدق الكلام بدون أن تقيس الأمور في نور التعليم، فيكفي أن يسمع أن فلان قديس أو صانع معجزات، فأن كل شيء يقوله يكون حق لا يُنقض، ربما ينتقد الأنجيل والتعليم وحتى يقف ضد الخدام الذين لهم موهبة من الله، لكن مستحيل ينتقد واحد قال شيء على قديس ولو كان خطأ واضح لا يحتاج لنقاش، وبخاصة أن بالغ وقال أشياء غيبية غريبة ورفع القديس فوق الرسل والأنبياء ووضعه في مكانه المسيح نفسه، وبسبب التعلق الزائد بالناس أصبحنا نصدق ما لا ينبغي أن نصدقه او نثبته، مثلما لما يأتي واحد راهب حياته غير مستقيمة أمام الله يضيع وقته في نكت فارغة وكلام ثرثرة بلا معنى أو يكون شتاماً يا إما عن جهل أو ليتصنع الاتضاع، فالكل يقول أن هذا الراهب بيداري قداسته فبيعمل نفسه خاطي علشان الناس مش تقول عليه قديس... ودية مصيبة في تسليم تعاليم في منتهى الخطورة، لأن بيسلموا الناس حجة للخطية مفضوحة من الشيطان الذي عوج التعليم ودخل من مدخل هلوسة الناس وفكرهم الغير منضبط بالتعليم، لأن الله لا يُخدم بالخطية أو يقبلها تحت اي بند من البنود، لأنه يبغضها جداً تحت أي مبدأ أو صورة:


  [ أن قلنا أن لنا شركة معه وسلكنا في الظلمة نكذب ولسنا نعمل الحق... من قال قد عرفته وهو لا يحفظ وصاياه فهو كاذب وليس الحق فيه. وأما من حفظ كلمته فحقاً في هذا قد تكملت محبة الله، بهذا نعرف (لأنها العلامة) أننا فيه: من قال أنه ثابت فيه ينبغي أنه كما سلك ذاك هكذا يسلك هو أيضاً... 

أن علمتم أنه بار هو فاعلموا أن كل من يصنع البرّ مولود منه... كل من يفعل الخطية يفعل التعدي أيضاً والخطية هي التعدي. وتعلمون أن ذاك أُظهر لكي يرفع خطايانا وليس فيه خطية. كل من يثبت فيه لا يُخطئ، كل من يخطئ (بدوام واستمرار كمنهج حياته، وليس المقصود عن ضعف وقام منه وعدى) لم يبصره ولا عرفه. أيها الأولاد *لا يضلكم أحد* من يفعل البرّ فهو بار كما أن ذاك بار. *من يفعل الخطية فهو من إبليس* لأن إبليس من البدء يخطئ لأجل هذا أُظهر ابن الله لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس. كل من هو مولود من الله لا يفعل خطية لأن زرعه (الإنسان الجديد) يثبت فيه ولا يستطيع أن يخطئ ( أي أنه يجعل الخطية منهج حياته) لأنه (بسبب أنه) مولود من الله. بهذا أولاد الله ظاهرون وأولاد إبليس، كل من لا يفعل البرّ فليس من الله وكذا من لا يحب اخاه ] (مقتطفات من رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى)

لذلك يا إخوتي علينا أولاً أن نطلب روح إفراز وتمييز من الله وهي موهبة بالروح القدس، من أهم الهبات التي ينبغي أن نسعى إليها لكي لا نضل بدون أن ندري، ومن خلال هذه الهبة السماوية نبدأ أن ننتقي الكلام وننقح كل سيرة ونضبط كل كلمة على التعليم بدون أن نبرر الناس، لأنه مكتوب:


[ مبرئ المذنب ومُذنب البريء كلاهما مكرهة الرب ] (أمثال 17: 15) 
 لذلك علينا أن نحذر جداً لئلا نكون سبب عثرة ونسلم تعاليم ضد الكتاب المقدس، لأن واجبنا أن نحافظ بكل جهد ودقة وتدقيق على ما تسلمناه من القديسين والآباء الذي نقول اننا أولادهم، لأن هذا نطقنا في القداس الإلهي [ كما كان هكذا يكون من جيل إلى جيل وإلى دهر الدهور آمين ]، لأن كل ابن يحفظ ميراث أبيه الروحي ويحيا بتعاليمة؛ والآن لنصغي لكلمات الرسول بكل دقة وتدقيق:


[ كما طلبت إليك أن تمكث في أفسس إذ كنت أنا ذاهباً إلى مكدونية لكي توصي قوماً أن لا يُعلِّموا تعليماً آخر ] (1تيوثاوس 1: 3)
[ أن كان أحد يُعلِّم تعليماً آخر ولا يوافق كلمات ربنا يسوع المسيح الصحيحة والتعليم الذي هو حسب التقوى (مخافة الله). فقد تصلف وهو لا يفهم شيئاً، بل هو متعلل بمباحثات ومماحكات الكلام التي منها يحصل الحسد والخصام والافتراء والظنون الردية. ومنازعات أناس فاسدي الذهن وعادمي الحق يظنون أن التقوى تجارة، تجنب مثل هؤلاء. وأما التقوى مع القناعة فهي تجارة عظيمة ] (1تيموثاوس 6: 3 - 6)
وفي الختام ليس لي إلا أن أضع ما هو خط حسب مقاصد الله بإعلان روحه الخاص:


[ احفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم وشهاداته وفرائضه التي أوصاكم بها ] (تثنية 6: 17)
[ هكذا قال الرب: احفظوا الحق واجروا العدل لأنه قريب مجيء خلاصي واستعلان بري ] (إشعياء 56: 1)
[ أنا الرب إلهكم فاسلكوا في فرائضي واحفظوا أحكامي واعملوا بها ] (جزقيال 20: 19)
[ أن كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي ] (يوحنا 14: 15)
[ احفظوا أنفسكم في محبة الله منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحياة الأبدية ] (يهوذا 1: 21)


----------



## fredyyy (17 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> يوجد كثير من المخطوطات وبها بعض *التناقض* وبعض *الاشياء الغير كتابيه* مثل ما ذكرت للذك يحتاج دراسه هذه المخطوطات لمعرفه القصة بدقة
> 
> *أمَّا أنت يا حبيبي كاراس* فكل إنسان يعرف سيرتك *ويذكر اسمك* علي الأرض فيكون معه سلامي..
> وكل إنسان يُقدّم خمراً، أو قرباناً، أو بَخوراً، أو زيتاً، أو شمعاً *تَذكاراً لاسمك* أنا أُعوّضه أضعافاً في ملكوت السموات..
> ومن يُشبع جائعاً، أو يسقي عطشاناً، أو يكسي عُرياناً، أو يأوي غريباً *باسمك،* أنا أُعوّضه أضعافاً في ملكوتي..




*أمام ما كتب لا أملك إلا ِذكر آيات من الكتاب لنعرف ما هو الحق *
مرقس 9 : 41 
لأن من *سقاكم* كأس ماء *باسمي لأنكم للمسيح* فالحق أقول لكم إنه لا يضيع أجره.

لوقا 9 : 48 
وقال لهم من *قبل* هذا الولد *باسمي* يقبلني *ومن قبلني يقبل* الذي أرسلني 
لأن الأصغر فيكم جميعا هو يكون عظيما 
​*إسم المسيح هو ما يجب أن نكرمه ونمجده *

*ولا ينبغي أن ُنعِّلي إسم آخر أمامه *

*لا يجب أن نسلب مجد المسيح ونعطيه لآخر *

******************************************* 

يوحنا 14 : 13 
ومهما *سألتم باسمي* فذلك أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن.
​*لنا هذا الوعد منه ( أنه مهما سألنا بإسمه ) *

*هل يوجد أغلى وأمجد من إسم المسيح ... لا ليس مثله ... وليس آخر معه ليشاركه مجده *


.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نقطة ومن أول السطر ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أولا القصة مروية من أو منقولة عن ( شاهد وحيد ) وهو الأنبا " بموا " .. *​​ *[FONT=&quot]حسناً ... *​*[FONT=&quot]ما علينا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> الأنبا القديس " كاراس " رجل عاش فى ( البرية الجوانية ) مُنقطعاً عن العالم للعبادة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى قال هو بنفسه : أنه لم ير وجه أنسان طيلة (57) عاما [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أى أنه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم يُجِر مُستجيراً ... أو أطعمَ فقيراً... أو آوى مسكيناً ...أو شفى مريضاً أو عَلمَ الناسَ الحكمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو ترك لنا أية سيرة عملية نقتدى بها أو سلوكاً نحتذى به  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يستفد به المجتمع فى شئ .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رجل مُتعبد فى البرية الجوانية ... وهذا شأنه مع الله ( وأنا مالى ؟؟ )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> فسؤالى الأول ...يكون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا كنا لا نعرف عنه شيئاً ( لا كيفية صلاته ولا صيامه ولا عبادته ولا نُسكُه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالأضافة الى ما أوردته عاليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



*بص يا أستاذى 

فيه كتاب كدة معروف فى الكنيسة القبطية إسمه السنكسار

الكتاب دا فى قصص كل الناس اللى إعتبرتهم الكنيسة قديسين

و لكن

القصص اللى غريبة جدا جدا

ما إتكتبتش فى السنكسار 

لكن إتكتب عن تذكار هؤلاء القديسين فقط


خد دايما مصدر القصص من السنكسار

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...ynaxarion/Synexarium-or-Synexarion-index.html

شوف بأة قصة الأنيا كاراس فى السنكسار




في مثل هذا اليوم نياحة القديس كاراس شقيق ثاؤدسيوس الملك. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائمًا أبديًا آمين.

أنقر للتوسيع...


http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic-Books/Synaxarium-or-Synaxarion/11-Abeeb/08-Abeeb.html


دا بأة معناه إيه ؟؟

إفهم إنت بأة 

:smile02:smile02:smile02
_________________________________________________

نيجى بأة ليه إعتبروه قديس ________ عادى 

واحد كان هيبقى ملك ساب كل حاجة و راح يتوحد و يعيش مع ربنا 

بس كدة

يعنى مثلا 

ممكن نعتبر الأخ عبود عبده عبود  قديس __________ و ماله :close_tem

مش ساب الاسلام و جاء للمسيحية __________ يبقى قديس 

صلاته تكون معنا آمين:smile02
___________________________________________________

نيجى بأة عشان تبقى عارف برضوا بالمرة إيه موضوع الشفاعة دا فى السريع كدة

إحنا بنعتبر إن فيه كنيستين 

كنيسة أرضية (ديه اللى كلنا عايشين فيها )

و كنيسة سماوية (ديه للناس اللى ماتوا بالجسد و حاليا هم فى الفردوس)

الكنيسة السماوية دائما بتصلى لأجل الكنيسة الأرضية

يعنى على طول بيصلولنا كدة كدة 

سواء طلبنا صلواتهم أم لا 

ههههههههههههههه

و هى ديه الشفاعة

ناس بتصلى عشانا نقولهم إيه : إسكتوا ؟؟؟

___________________________________

عشان ما تفتكرش إن الشفاعة زى نظام إحيات النبى :act23:
:smile01:smile01:smile01
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نقطة ومن أول السطر ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أولا القصة مروية من أو منقولة عن ( شاهد وحيد ) وهو الأنبا " بموا " .. *​​ *[FONT=&quot]حسناً ... *​*[FONT=&quot]ما علينا *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> الأنبا القديس " كاراس " رجل عاش فى ( البرية الجوانية ) مُنقطعاً عن العالم للعبادة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى قال هو بنفسه : أنه لم ير وجه أنسان طيلة (57) عاما [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أى أنه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم يُجِر مُستجيراً ... أو أطعمَ فقيراً... أو آوى مسكيناً ...أو شفى مريضاً أو عَلمَ الناسَ الحكمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو ترك لنا أية سيرة عملية نقتدى بها أو سلوكاً نحتذى به  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يستفد به المجتمع فى شئ .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رجل مُتعبد فى البرية الجوانية ... وهذا شأنه مع الله ( وأنا مالى ؟؟ )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> فسؤالى الأول ...يكون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا كنا لا نعرف عنه شيئاً ( لا كيفية صلاته ولا صيامه ولا عبادته ولا نُسكُه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالأضافة الى ما أوردته عاليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



الــــــرد المسيحى : بنعمة الرب       


> أى أنه:
> لم يُجِر مُستجيراً ... أو أطعمَ فقيراً... أو آوى مسكيناً ...أو شفى مريضاً أو عَلمَ الناسَ الحكمة
> أو ترك لنا أية سيرة عملية نقتدى بها أو سلوكاً نحتذى به
> ولم يستفد به المجتمع فى شئ ..
> رجل مُتعبد فى البرية الجوانية ... وهذا شأنه مع الله ( وأنا مالى ؟؟ )



يا أستاذ عبود  الرجل كان من الاسرة الحاكمة وكان شقيقاً للملك ثأؤذوسيوس الكبير .. فقام بالتخلى عن نصيبه فى أى تولي لاى منصب...
والرجل باع ما كان   له ...وووزع ما  يخصه من أموال 
وهى عبارة كثيراً ماترد فى سير القديسين والشهداء ...
الرجل قدم الاموال العديدة للفقراء وللاديرة وتم فى عهد شقيقه   ترميم وتعمير الكثير من الاديرة والكنائس ونساخة المجلدات المدونة للكتب المقدسة .

موضوع  خدمة  المجتمع :  إذا إعتبرناها قاعدة - نقول أن (لكل قاعدة  إستثناء) فإيليا النبي لم يكن ليطعم الفقراء ويآؤي الغرباء ويؤسس الصدقات الجاريات على شرف البؤساء...ولم يقم بعيادة المرضي ولم يكن شعاره الدفاع عن المغبونين والمظاليم سياسيا ومجتمعيا.. مثلا ..مثلا ومثله ممكن يكون إليشع وأشعياء وأرميا..ويوحنا المعمدان.
نقول أن خدمة المجتمع هى وجه  ضمن عدة أؤجهه  .. ولكل واحد نظامه وترتيبه المخصص له من الله.  


> فسؤالى الأول ...يكون
> إذا كنا لا نعرف عنه شيئاً ( لا كيفية صلاته ولا صيامه ولا عبادته ولا نُسكُه )
> بالأضافة الى ما أوردته عاليه
> 
> فـــ ... كيف تَرونه قديساً يُطلب شفاعته لدى رب المجد ؟


نحن  لم  نكن لنقييم الرجل  ::: بل حتى الموجودين بين ظهرانينا من رجال ما نقدر ان نقييم بدقه بالغة  مدى مقبولييه  شخص ما.. ومدى قداسته
هناك قطاع من الرهبان المتوحدين من قاموا بحبس ذواتهم   ( فى البرية الجوانية )....للافراط والغلو فى العبادة  والصلاوات  والتأمل فى الكتاب المقدس وهم إسمهم ( الاباء السواح )  فالسياحة هنا هى التجول فى  البرية الجوانية بغير مقر معلن محدد حتى لا ياتى اليهم الناس...  وهؤلاء رهبان يا استاذ عبود - رهبان من اديرة 
فالانبا كاراس هو شخص اتى الى وادى النطرون فى مصر  وتتلمذ فى احد الاديرة  فترة تحت الاختبار \ ولما حان أوان قبوله فى الدير . مر بذات إجراءات ما يمر به الرهبان بالتخلى الكامل الارادى لممتلكاتهم الشخصية لصالح الفقراء والكنائس والمحتاجين والأيتام ودور الايواؤء  وما فى حكم المستوصفات العمومية أو المشافي العمومية .. وغيرها.ز ثم يتم الصلاه عليهم وإلباسهم الزى الرهبانى وتسليمهم كامل الممارسات الرهبانية. والعبادات والدراسات والمطالعات..
وكل ما يتعلق بإنحباس هؤلاء الرهبان ... هو عين ما كنا نقوم به نحن فى الشهر السابق لاختبارات الثانوية العامة .. او شهور الامتحانات فى الدراسة الجامعية 
معسكر مغلق وإعلان حالة الطوارئ ....  ودقننا طويلة و هندامنا ليس على مايرام 
فقط الاختلاف على نوعية وماهية  سبب ومضمون المعسكر المغلق. فلا غرابة .


> ... كيف تَرونه قديساً يُطلب شفاعته لدى رب المجد


حبيبي الغالى :  نحن نصلي ونطلب عموما بعضنا لاجل بعض..{أخيراً أيها ألاخوة صلوا لاجلنا لكى تجرى كلمة الرب وتتمجد}{صلوا بعضكم لاجل بعض لكى تشفوا }{لاتهتموا بشئ بل فى كل شئ بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر لتعلم طلباتكم عند الله.}[ مصلين بكل صلاة وطلبة ساهرين فى الروح لهذا بعينه].
اذن  نحن نصلي بعضنا لاجل بعض ونتشفع بعضنا عن بعض لدى ربنا يسوع المسيح  ليس لان الله ممتنع عن الاستجابة \ ولا لانه لا يعلم ويحتاج الى وساطة ..كلا البتة 
لكن لان ارتباطنا معا يتم من خلال المسيح مصدر  قداستنا  ومصدر شراكتنا   فى القداسة والطهارة كجسد موحد مترابط.
يحمل كل عضو أثقال العضو القريب منه ..وإحتياجاته فى إطار من المحبة.
[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *قال عنهم الكتاب المقدس* *وَهُمْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الْعَالَمُ مُسْتَحِقًّا لَهُمْ. تَائِهِينَ فِي بَرَارِيَّ وَجِبَال وَمَغَايِرَ وَشُقُوقِ الأَرْضِ.
> قديس بسبب ايمانه وعلاقته وبسبب اعلان عنه الانبا بموا
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]عفواً يا أستاذنا لإن هذا العدد لا يخدم ماتقول

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]آية 38 :- وَهُمْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الْعَالَمُ مُسْتَحِقّاً لَهُمْ. تَائِهِينَ فِي بَرَارِيَّ وَجِبَالٍ وَمَغَايِرَ وَشُقُوقِ الأَرْضِ.*​*[FONT=&quot] ( عبرانين 11 )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
حسب تفسير انطونيوس فكرى : [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الله أرسل هؤلاء لينذروا العالم ولكن العالم رفضهم وقتلهم وبذلك أثبت العالم أنه غير مستحق لهم بل مستحق للدينونة. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] تائهين فى البرارى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] = الأباء الذين عانوا من أجل كلمة الحق وكلمة الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان إيليا النبى قد حدث معه شئ من ذلك. ومن هؤلاء السواح الأن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و... وفقا للتفسير أعلاه فالعدد لا يتحدث عن من ينقطع فى البرارى للعبادة[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و هى ديه الشفاعة
> ناس بتصلى عشانا نقولهم إيه : إسكتوا ؟؟؟
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى *​*[FONT=&quot]..عادى اننا كلنا نصلى لبعض وندعو لبعضنا البعض ونتمنى الخير ونحب بعض*​​ *[FONT=&quot]معنديش مشكلة فى ( الشفاعة التوسلية ) ..إلا أن تنقلب الى شِرك مع الله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا أرفضها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
و... واضح انك لم تقرأى الكتاب ولم تقرأى قصة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الموظفة المثالية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا الراجل اللى ما كانش بيخلف وخلف بمجرد ما أخذ صورة الأنبا كاراس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكله كوم وقصة طالبة الثانوية العامة الخيبانة اللى جابت مرحلة أولى 77% ...و ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمجرد ما دونت أسم الأنبا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فى ورقة الأجابة جابت 95% فى المرحلة الثانية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا لا داعى لشرح أنه من المستحيل رياضيا وعددياً وحسابياً ومنطقياً وعقلاً أن يتفق هذان الرقمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الا إذا حصلت على درجات إضافية من عند الجيران ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والطفل المعجزة ...الخ ألخ

فها الأعتقاد هنا أن صورة وأسم القديس تُنفذ مشيئة الله ؟
 [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يوليو 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> يا أستاذ عبود  الرجل كان من الاسرة الحاكمة وكان شقيقاً للملك ثأؤذوسيوس الكبير .. فقام بالتخلى عن نصيبه فى أى تولي لاى منصب...
> والرجل باع ما كان   له ...وووزع ما  يخصه من أموال


*لم يرد هذا فى الكتاب ... و لا فى القصة الموجودة هنا فى المنتدى
حتى لو كان هذا ...أيستدعى أن يحصل على هذا الوعد الألهى ؟

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يوليو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]ننتقل الى النص*​​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤال مباشر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ... [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هل يتفق ( نص الوعد ) مع الأيمان أو الفكر المسيحى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]من يقول (( نعم )) يتفضل علىَّ بالشرح المُبسط المباشر [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عفواً يا أستاذنا لإن هذا العدد لا يخدم ماتقول
> 
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]آية 38 :- وَهُمْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الْعَالَمُ مُسْتَحِقّاً لَهُمْ. تَائِهِينَ فِي بَرَارِيَّ وَجِبَالٍ وَمَغَايِرَ وَشُقُوقِ الأَرْضِ.*​*[FONT=&quot] ( عبرانين 11 )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> حسب تفسير انطونيوس فكرى : [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> الله أرسل هؤلاء لينذروا العالم ولكن العالم رفضهم وقتلهم وبذلك أثبت العالم أنه غير مستحق لهم بل مستحق للدينونة. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] تائهين فى البرارى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] = الأباء الذين عانوا من أجل كلمة الحق وكلمة الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان إيليا النبى قد حدث معه شئ من ذلك. ومن هؤلاء السواح الأن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و... وفقا للتفسير أعلاه فالعدد لا يتحدث عن من ينقطع فى البرارى للعبادة[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


حضرتك نقلت الاجابه بس حضرتكلم تركز في المكتوب 

*[FONT=&quot]تائهين فى البرارى*​*[FONT=&quot] = الأباء الذين عانوا من أجل كلمة الحق وكلمة الله *​​[/FONT][/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]وكان إيليا النبى قد حدث معه شئ من ذلك. ومن هؤلاء السواح الأن
*​*
هو الانبا كاراس السائح 

السواح هم من يسكنون [FONT=&quot]البرارى للعبادة*​
​[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 يوليو 2013)

> لم يرد هذا فى الكتاب ... و لا فى القصة الموجودة هنا فى المنتدى
> حتى لو كان هذا ...أيستدعى أن يحصل على هذا الوعد الألهى ؟


بلي : ورد فى حياة هذا القديس
وهذه الفقرة هى بديههيه تلقائية .- اقول من جهة تنازل الانبا كاراس عن امواله الشخصية ومنقولاته   لصالح الفقراء
النقطة التالية ايستوجب هذا الوعد الالهى :::
الوعد الالهى فى المسيحية هو    (إنعام ) وليس ثمن  يا أخ عبود.
فلا  ثمن  ولا بيع وشراء...  ولا ما يوجب على  الله واجب اعطاء  الملكوت - عن يد وهو صاغراً - الى انبا كاراس أو غيره..
فهذا عينه أو غيره فى حد ذاته ليس فقط..  الواجب الموجب إعطاء الملكوت لاحد ما.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ننتقل الى النص*​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤال مباشر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ... [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هل يتفق ( نص الوعد ) مع الأيمان أو الفكر المسيحى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]من يقول (( نعم )) يتفضل علىَّ بالشرح المُبسط المباشر [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>-
الرد المسيحى :
من حيث  المبدأ   أن كاتب سير القديس \ أو  تعمير كنيسة أو محراب يوجد فيه ذكراه أو إرسال صدقات بسبب تذكار إرتقائه ::   كل ذلك  من البديهى أن من يعمل ذلك هو شخص مسيحى ومسيحى مهتم بعمل الخير .فمثلا لا نتوقع مثلا أن يقوم بتعمير مزار على اسم الانبا كاراس من شخص وثنى  أو يهودى  أو مسلم.
مش معقول أن يكتب سيرة ومديح الانبا كاراس ويهدى إلى هيكله شموع وزيوت ودقيق شخص مسلم مثلا. 
أو أن يقوم بعمل تذكار لذكرى نياحته مسلم مثلا.
إذن الكلام موجه إلى مسيحى يؤءمن بالمسيح له إهتمامات دينية
معنى بسير الشهداء والقديسين 
فأنا مسيحى لكننى غير معنى بمنتديات شبابية فى المنتدى مثلا \ او منتديات الطبخ مثلا\ او منتديات التصوير والرسم مثلا \ او منتديات فنون الجرافيك والفوتو شوب مثلا,   
فغالبا لكل شخص هواياته ومجال إنسجامه ..:.. فكل محب يشابهه أـو يجتهد أن يشابه محبوبه.
فالمعنى  أن كل من يجتهد أن يقيم لك إحساناً من المسيحيين -انا أكافئه.. وطبعاً مادام مسيحى ومادام مهتم بسير القديسين الراحلين .. يقيناً ليس له وليس فيه سؤء غرض ولا  هوى ردئ.. ولا نية شريرة .. إذن هو مرشح إن دام أمينا وأكمل جهاده على هذا الاساس أن ينال من الله حسن الجزاء أيا  كانت ماهيته فالان حكمنا نحن ليس دقيقا -ولا يفترض فيه-بشأن تلك الامور التى لم ترى بعد.
[/FONT]


----------



## fredyyy (18 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ننتقل الى النص*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]سؤال مباشر**[FONT=&quot] ... **[FONT=&quot]هل يتفق ( نص الوعد) مع الأيمان أو الفكر المسيحى ؟*​​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]من يقول (( نعم )) يتفضل علىَّ بالشرح المُبسط المباشر *​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT][/FONT]





*هذه هي الجزئية الأخيرة *

*من سؤال الأخ عبود *

.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## fredyyy (18 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]ننتقل الى النص*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]
> ​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]سؤال مباشر*​*[FONT=&quot] ... [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هل يتفق ( نص الوعد) مع الأيمان أو الفكر المسيحى ؟[/FONT]*​
> ...


 

*السؤال بطريقة أخرى *

*هل كان للرسول بطرس .. أو الرسول بولس ... أو الرسول يوحنا *

*أو أي من كتبة الوحي ... وعد مثل هذا ؟ *


.[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 يوليو 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *السؤال بطريقة أخرى *
> 
> *هل كان للرسول بطرس .. أو الرسول بولس ... أو الرسول يوحنا *
> 
> ...


الرد   نعم
الرب قال   جهارا للرسل  
لاتفرحوا بهذا  ان الارواح  تخضع  لكم لكن افرحوا بالحرى  ان اسمائكم كتبت فى ملكوت السموات
لان من سقاكم كأس ماء بارد واحد لانكم للمسيح - الحق اقول لكم لا يضيع اجره


----------



## fredyyy (18 يوليو 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> الرد نعم
> الرب قال جهارا للرسل
> لاتفرحوا بهذا ان الارواح تخضع لكم لكن افرحوا بالحرى ان اسمائكم كتبت فى ملكوت السموات
> لان من سقاكم كأس ماء بارد واحد *لانكم للمسيح* - الحق اقول لكم لا يضيع اجره





*لا يسعني إلا أن أضع النصين في مشاركة واحدة *




> *أمَّا أنت يا حبيبي كاراس فكل إنسان يعرف سيرتك ويذكر اسمك علي الأرض فيكون معه سلامي..*
> *وكل إنسان يُقدّم خمراً، أو قرباناً، أو بَخوراً، أو زيتاً، أو شمعاً تَذكاراً لاسمك أنا أُعوّضه أضعافاً في ملكوت السموات.. *
> *ومن يُشبع جائعاً، أو يسقي عطشاناً، أو يكسي عُرياناً، أو يأوي غريباً باسمك، أنا أُعوّضه أضعافاً في ملكوتي..*




*الكلام في الآية عن إسم المسيح *

*وليس إسم آخر ... ليس هو المسيح *

*يُغلق *

.


----------



## fredyyy (18 يوليو 2013)

*مجرد تصحيح للآيات *

لوقا : 10 : 20 
*ولكن لا تفرحوا بهذا أن الأرواح تخضع لكم بل افرحوا بالحري أن أسماءكم كتبت في السماوات».*



> لاتفرحوا بهذا ان الارواح تخضع لكم *لكن* افرحوا بالحرى ان اسمائكم كتبت فى *ملكوت السموات*




*****************************************



> لان من سقاكم كأس ماء* بارد واحد* *لانكم للمسيح* - الحق اقول *لكم* لا يضيع اجره


 
مرقس 9 : 41 
لأن من سقاكم كأس ماء* باسمي لأنكم للمسيح* فالحق أقول لكم *إنه* لا يضيع أجره.


----------



## My Rock (18 يوليو 2013)

لا أرى داعي لغلق الموضوع. الحوار هادئ ومحترم.
لكن ارى ان الموضوع يتجه لصيغة الطائفية وموضوع الشفاعة المختلف عليه. لذلك اتمنى من الأحبة المشاركين في الموضوع بحسم الموضوع بمشاركة لكل شخص حتى لا يتحول الموضوع لخصام.

رجاء محبة من السائل والمجاوبين ان يضيفوا رد واحد اخير حتى ننهي الموضوع.

شاكر محبتكم وتفهمكم وتعاونكم,

سلام المسيح


----------



## aymonded (18 يوليو 2013)

أن  كل إنسان آمن ودخل في سرّ الجسد الواحد أي الكنيسة، فقد صار عضواً حياً  مملوء من نور الله الذي يشع فيه خلاص، ومنه يُنير على كل من هم حوله، فهناك  أرض تسكنها الوحوش، وهناك أرض أخرى تحت الماء يسير فيها الأسماك وكل  المخلوقات البحرية، وايضاً توجد سماء الطيور التي فيها تحيا وتعيش في أماكن  عاليه، فأن ارادت الطيور أن تنزل على الأرض فباستطاعة أي أحد أن  يصطادها، فلكل مخلوق أرضه الخاصه التي يعيش فيها، يقتات منها ويتنفس فيها،  ولا يقدر أن يذهب لغيرها أو يبدلها مع آخر، وهكذا النفس التي تولد من فوق  فهي ترتفع فوق العالم وتسير مع الجسد الواحد أي الكنيسة، في وحدة واحدة تلقائية بغير  انفصال، ولا تتصل بعالم الخديعة أرض الوحوش أرض الشياطين وسلطان الموت،  لأنها انتقلت من الموت للحياة بيسوع عريسها الحي، وتحيا الآن في أرض  اللاهوت وتجلس على المائدة الملوكية في بنوة ليست من هذا العالم لأنها ولدت  من فوق وسكنت عند أبي الأنوار بالروح في سرّ شركة الكنيسة الجامعة، وروح  الله هو الذي يقودها ويزرع فيها التعليم الحي ويهبها ألإفراز اللازم لكي  تميز ما بين الغث والثمين فتسلك حسب مشيئة الله المعلنه لها بالروح في الحق  باستقامة ولا تنخدع قط من أحد...

فكل المؤمنين سواء من هو مبتدئ في  الطريق الروحي أو متقدم، أو عايش على الأرض هنا أو انتقل للسماء، هم معاً  جميعاً في شركة سرية إلهية فائقة مع الآب بالابن في الروح القدس، فكلنا  معاً عروس المسيح الذي خطبنا لنفسه عذراء عفيفة عن طريق الرسل والمعلمين،  وشهادة القديسين وسيرهم هي علامات في الطريق نسترشد بها لنسير في طريق الله  الحي، لأن الرب وحده هو الطريق والحق والحياة، وبه وحده فقط خلاصنا  مضموناً، لأن الضمان للدخول للأقداس العُليا هو بدم يسوع، بجسده المبذول  لأجلنا: [ فإذ لنا أيها الإخوة ثقة بالدخول إلى الأقداس بدم يسوع. طريقاً كرسه (خصصه) لنا حديثاً حياً بالحجاب أي جسده. وكاهن عظيم على بيت الله. لنتقدم بقلب صادق في يقين الإيمان مرشوشة قلوبنا من ضمير شرير ومغتسلة اجسادنا بماء نقي. لنتمسك بإقرار الرجاء راسخاً، لأن الذي عد هو أمين ] (عبرانيين 10: 19 - 23)، لأنه لا يوجد اسم آخر نقدر أن ننطق به لننال من الله كل شيء لذلك  بفمه الطاهر قال لنا كلنا: 


 [ وفي ذلك اليوم لا تسألونني شيئاً، الحق الحق أقول لكم أن كل ما طلبتم من الآب باسمي يُعطيكم، إلى الآن لم تطلبوا شيئاً باسمي أطلبوا تأخذوا ليكون فرحكم كاملاً ]  (يوحنا  16:23 - 24 )
 فأن أعظم اسم دُعيَّ علينا هو اسم يسوع،  لذلك كثيرين بيعتبروا أن اسم يسوع هو صلاتهم الخاصة، لذلك آباء كثيرين  تكلموا عن صلاة يسوع التي تُسمى الصلاة السهمية لأنها موجهة بقوة لتخترق  السماء لأنها باسم يسوع الحي الذي به بكل يقين وتأكيد ننال كل شيء، لذلك  حينما يقول خاطي بإيمان وتوبة قلب: [ يا ربي يسوع المسيح أرحمني ] ففوراً وفي التو  تحل رحمة الله في قلبه كاملةً لأنها كانت مناجاة قلبه باسم المخلِّص الوسيط  الوحيد بيننا وبين الله، لأن حياة المؤمنين - مهما ما كان منهجهم - هو اسم  المسيح الحلو، لذلك تنشد الكنيسة أعظم أنشودة تعرفها في التاريخ وهي  أنشودة [ يا ربي يسوع المسيح مخلصي الصالح ]

لذلك يستحيل أن ينال إنسان أي شيء من الله قط إلا بهذا الاسم فقط،  حتى لو طلب صلوات إخوته أو القديسين، لأن صلاتهم تُرفع لله الآب باسم ربنا  يسوع المسيح في الروح القدس، فالصلاة لا تُرفع باسم القديسين قط بل بالاسم  الحسن، فنحن نشترك مع القديسين في الصلاة التي نرفعها باسم ربنا يسوع رأس  الكنيسة وحده، لذلك لم ولن نقبل الكلام الذي يقول أن من يذكر اسم آخر يُكتب  اسمه في السماوات أو لأجل اسمه يُعطى لنا شيئاً، لأن التعليم الحي يقول أن  في ولأجل وباسم يسوع فقط ننال كل شيء وبه ندخل للحياة الأبدية: [ وليس  بأحد غيره الخلاص لأن ليس إسم آخر تحت السماء قد أُعطي بين الناس به ينبغي  أن نخلص ] (أعمال 4: 12)

+ ولكي يكون اسم يسوع هو محور حياتنا كلها فأن الرب يسوع قال في الإنجيل وعلمنا قائلاً:


[ ومن قبل ولداً واحداً مثل هذا باسمي فقد قبلني ] (متى 18: 5)
[ لانه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك اكون في وسطهم ] (متى 18: 20)
[ من قبل واحداً من أولاد مثل هذا باسمي يقبلني ومن قبلني فليس يقبلني أنا بل الذي أرسلني ] (مرقس 9: 37)
[ فقال يسوع لا تمنعوه لأنه ليس أحد يصنع قوة باسمي ويستطيع سريعاً أن يقول عليَّ شراً ] (مرقس 9: 39)
[ لأن من سقاكم كأس ماء باسمي لأنكم للمسيح فالحق أقول لكم أنه لا يضيع أجره ] (مرقس 9: 41)
[ وهذه الايات تتبع المؤمنين يخرجون الشياطين باسمي ويتكلمون بألسنة جديدة ] (مرقس 16: 17)
[ وقال لهم من قبل هذا الولد باسمي يقبلني ومن قبلني يقبل الذي أرسلني لأن الأصغر فيكم جميعا هو يكون عظيماً ] (لوقا 9: 48)
[ ومهما سالتم باسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن ] (يوحنا 14: 13)
[ أن سألتم شيئاً بإسمي فإني أفعله (يوحنا 14: 14)
[ وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الاب باسمي فهو يُعلمكم كل شيء ويُذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم ] (يوحنا 14: 26)
[ ليس أنتم اخترتموني بل أنا اخترتكم وأقمتكم لتذهبوا وتأتوا بثمر ويدوم ثمركم لكي يعطيكم الآب كل ما طلبتم باسمي ] (يوحنا 15: 16)
[ وفي ذلك اليوم لا تسألونني شيئاً، الحق الحق أقول لكم أن كل ما طلبتم من الآب باسمي يُعطيكم ] (يوحنا 16: 23)
[ إلى الآن لم تطلبوا شيئاً باسمي، أطلبوا تأخذوا ليكون فرحكم كاملاً ] (يوحنا 16: 24)
[ في ذلك اليوم تطلبون باسمي ولست أقول لكم إني أنا اسأل الآب من أجلكم ] (يوحنا 16: 26)
[ لأنه يقول الكتاب لفرعون إني لهذا بعينه اقمتك لكي اظهر فيك قوتي ولكي ينادى باسمي في كل الأرض ] (رومية 9: 17)
[ أنا عارف أعمالك وأين تسكن حيث كرسي الشيطان وأنت متمسك باسمي ولم تنكر إيماني حتى في الأيام التي فيها كان انتيباس شهيدي الأمين الذي قتل عندكم حيث الشيطان يسكن ] (رؤيا 2: 13)
فيستحيل  تقام صلاة حقيقية إلا بذلك الاسم الحي أو باسم الثالوث القدوس، لذلك  دائماً تبدأ كل صلاة لنا قائلين ونحن نرشم الصليب على جسدنا: باسم الآب  والابن والروح القدس، كما أننا لا نقدر على أن نختم صلاة إلا بما نطقه ربنا  يسوع المسيح (الصلاة الربانية) والذي في النهاية ننطق باسمه ونعود نرشم أنفسنا بالصليب مرة أخرى ونعطيه المجد  مع أبيه الصالح والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين​


----------



## fredyyy (18 يوليو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لأن *الرب وحده* هو الطريق والحق والحياة،
> *وبه وحده* فقط خلاصنا مضموناً، لأن الضمان للدخول للأقداس العُليا هو بدم يسوع،
> بجسده المبذول لأجلنا لأنه *لا يوجد اسم آخر* نقدر أن ننطق به لننال من الله كل شيء لذلك بفمه الطاهر قال لنا كلنا: ​
> 
> ...




*شكرًا أخ أيمن على ما ذكرته *

*فإنك بهذا تقود الآخرين نحو إسم المسيح وحده *

*ويغيب موسى وإيليا من مشهد التجلي ليبقى المسيح وحده *
مرقس 9 : 7 ، 8 
وَكَانَتْ سَحَابَةٌ تُظَلِّلُهُمْ. فَجَاءَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّحَابَةِ قَائِلاً: «*هَذَا هُوَ* ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ. لَهُ اسْمَعُوا».
فَنَظَرُوا حَوْلَهُمْ بَغْتَةً *وَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَحَداً غَيْرَ يَسُوعَ وَحْدَهُ* مَعَهُمْ.
​*********************************** *

*أيها الأحباء مؤمني العهد الجديد *

*إننا لا نعمل شئ لأخذ أجرة عليه لأننا لسنا عبيد *

*لكننا كما قال المسيح نحن أحباء لأنه أخبرنا بكل شئ *
يوحنا 15 : 15 
*لا أعود أسميكم عبيدا* لأن العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده 
لكني قد *سميتكم أحباء* لأني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبي.
​*إننا نفعل كل شئ من القلب للرب وليس للناس *
كولوسي 3 : 23 
*وكل ما فعلتم* فاعملوا من القلب، كما *للرب ليس* *للناس،*
​*لا مكان لإنسان بجوار المسيح ... والمقياس ( ُصلِبَ لأجلكم ) *
1كورنثوس 1 : 12 
فَأَنَا أَعْنِي هَذَا أَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ يَقُولُ: «أَنَا *لِبُولُسَ* وَأَنَا *لأَبُلُّوسَ* وَأَنَا *لِصَفَا* وَأَنَا لِلْمَسِيحِ».
هَلِ *انْقَسَمَ الْمَسِيحُ* أَلَعَلَّ بُولُسَ *صُلِبَ لأَجْلِكُمْ* أَمْ *بِاسْمِ* بُولُسَ *اعْتَمَدْتُمْ* ​*يارب إرفع عنينا إليك وحدك حتى نكرمك أمام الكل ونقود الآخرين نحوك *


.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2013)

*أستاذ فريدى ... هو سؤال واحد لحضرتك وأجابة فى سطر
ما أريده هو 
(*) لا يا عبود هذا النص يُخالف الفكر والإيمان المسيحى 
( أو ) نعم يا عبود ..يوافق الفكر المسيحى لأسباب ...كذا وكذا
وشكرا مقدماً 
*​


----------



## fredyyy (18 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أستاذ فريدى ... هو سؤال واحد لحضرتك وأجابة فى سطر*​
> *ما أريده هو *
> *(*) لا يا عبود هذا النص يُخالف الفكر والإيمان المسيحى *
> *( أو ) نعم يا عبود ..يوافق الفكر المسيحى لأسباب ...كذا وكذا*
> *وشكرا مقدماً *​


 
*(*) لا يا عبود هذا النص يُخالف الفكر والإيمان المسيحى *

.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2013)

*ألف شكر ...وأعتذر ان كنت قد تسببت فى أى لبس أو سوء تفاهم *​


----------



## fredyyy (18 يوليو 2013)

*سؤالي لك أخ عبود *

*هل تريد أخذ  ُأجرة بسبب ذكرك لإنسان *

*أم أنك ترى في إكرامك وذكرك للمسيح أساس متين لإيمانك بالمخلِّص *

*وتفعل كل شئ حسن من أجل حُبك للمسيح وليس لأخذ ثواب عليه *


.


----------



## fredyyy (19 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ألف شكر ...وأعتذر ان كنت قد تسببت فى أى لبس أو سوء تفاهم *​


 
*تأكد عزيزي *

*إذا كان الكتاب المقدس بين أيدينا لن نضل *

*فالمكتوب دائمًا يصحح مصارنا عندما نميل يمينًا أو شمالاً *

*ليس لأي إنسان تحت السماء له الحق أن يقود حياتك لأنه في جسد الضعف ويُمكن أن يُخطئ *

*لكن سر خلف المسيح كلِّي الكمال الذي لم يُخطئ *
يوحنا 8 : 46 
من منكم *يبكتني على خطية* .......... 
 
​*نعم يارب ... لم تخطئ البتة ... وكل كلامك حق ... لذلك نسير خلفك ... وليس خلف آخر *


.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يوليو 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *سؤالي لك أخ عبود *
> *هل تريد أخذ  ُأجرة بسبب ذكرك لإنسان *
> *أم أنك ترى في إكرامك وذكرك للمسيح أساس متين لإيمانك بالمخلِّص *
> *وتفعل كل شئ حسن من أجل حُبك للمسيح وليس لأخذ ثواب عليه *
> .


*ومن أجل هذا طرحت سؤالى ...إذ لا يعقل بى أن أعود الى 
(( من صلى علىَّ واحدة صلى الله عليه بعشرة ورفعه عشرة درجات
وحط عنه عشر سيئات ))
من أجل هذا طرحت السؤال وأستموت علشان أجابته 
الأجابة هى : ذكر المسيح هو اساس الأيمان 
*​


----------



## fredyyy (19 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الأجابة هى : ذكر المسيح هو اساس الأيمان *​


 
*هذا رائع *

*بالمسيح لك ... إيمان متين *

*هو يرى ما بقلبك ويفرح بقولك ( ذكر المسيح هو اساس الأيمان ) *


.


----------

